# El Grand Streamline



## leestoresund (Nov 6, 2011)

I've acquired a number of these kits. They have three tubes.
When I got the kits I did not get instructions.
If someone could post them I'd appreciate it.

Lee


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 6, 2011)

This may help.
http://penmakersguild.com/articles/streamlinedelgrande.pdf

Do a good turn daily!
Don



leestoresund said:


> I've acquired a number of these kits. They have three tubes.
> When I got the kits I did not get instructions.
> If someone could post them I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Lee


----------



## Lenny (Nov 7, 2011)

Lee, if it's the same kit as I purchased you are better off without the instructions! 

Check out Don's link as well as this thread where I asked the same question...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=77629


----------



## ssajn (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the same instructions Lenny has that tell you not to glue in the tubes. After his experience of making one and having it out of round I decided to try it and glue in the tubes. The only reason I can see for not gluing in the tubes is the tube would come loose during assembly. I found that if you glue in the tubes, then during assembly support the smaller tube ( I used a transfer punch ) there was no problem.

I turned mine between centers without bushings. If you cut the blanks to as close to finish size you can square it up with a skew. If necessary finish trimming the tube with a file, just don't touch the wood.

Here's mine.


----------



## leestoresund (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## clapiana (Nov 23, 2011)

This is a really fun pen to make if you take your time.   I enjoy the challenge each time I make one and it is a light pen for its size.  I also used glue, CA


----------

